
What tools do you use to create/test features? - lwall_mba
We are going through a lot of R scripts to create features before we classify them and it is as anyone with data science experience knows, it is a time-consuming exercise.
We work with tabulated data and usually create futures around counts of events, dates, hours, ranks, etc.
I am wondering what tools, scripts, libraries do you use to go through this process?
======
lwall_mba
[https://towardsdatascience.com/automated-feature-
engineering...](https://towardsdatascience.com/automated-feature-engineering-
in-python-99baf11cc219)

